# nibblers



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

Does anyone else find that their mice fixate on their fingernails or am I just special?

My long-hair Siamese boy in particular really just wants to gnaw on my fingertips, including the tougher skin around the nails. Now I'm a chronic nail biter so I TOTALLY understand the temptation but I get the feeling one of these days he's going to go for it like one of their chew toys and get a bit of a surprise.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe it's grooming behavior. If so, it shows that they have accepted you as a very big, weird smelling mouse.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

moustress said:


> Maybe it's grooming behavior. If so, it shows that they have accepted you as a very big, weird smelling mouse.


This made me laugh so much!

And yes, I've had the odd mouse that does this. It's not uncommon, and I believe moustress is right


----------



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

Well that is a charming idea, I will choose to believe that next time he pinches me.


----------

